# crispatula Leaves Folding



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

So here is a picture of my Cryptocoryne crispatula var. Balansae...this is the only leaf doing this but it seems to be folding over upon itself...any thoughts or suggestions as to why this is happening.

PH: 6.8
KH: 4-5
GH: 6-8
Pressurized co2 and excel daily + Flourish Iron

Tank: 10 gal.
Dosing Barr's EI and doing 50% H2O change weekly...
Light is 65 Watts PC at 6700K
The lower substrate where its planted is epoxy coated from petsco mixed with 
eco complete...


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi,

I have seen something like that in my C. crispatula var. balansae long time ago, only in a leaf and never saw it anymore.
Maybe it´s related with calcium dosage.


----------



## Glouglou (Feb 21, 2006)

*Crypt curling inward*

Yes, me to I think the culprit is probably the Ca.
My KH is more on the 3 side and all my crypt from time to time show inward curling leaves.

But if you go to my other thread in Crypto : *Edge of crypt curling inward* you will see other ideas onm the subject.


----------

